
The Programmer as Navigator (1973) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.colonese.it/00-Sw-Engineering_Articoli/The%20Programmer%20as%20Navigator,%20Charles%20Bachman,%201973.pdf
======
pugio
Does anyone know of a book / publication containing all Turing Award lectures.
Every one I've seen (so far) has been well worth reading, and I'd love to kick
back with a whole set of them for more contemplation.

~~~
espeed
_ACM Turing Award Lectures: The First Twenty Years 1966-1985_
[https://www.amazon.com/ACM-Turing-Award-
Lectures-1966-1985/d...](https://www.amazon.com/ACM-Turing-Award-
Lectures-1966-1985/dp/0201548852)

For subsequent years, see
[http://amturing.acm.org/lectures.cfm](http://amturing.acm.org/lectures.cfm)

ACM A.M. Turing Award Lectures video playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLn0nrSd4xjjYCkOxtYqoz...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLn0nrSd4xjjYCkOxtYqozyDuwt-4sC2L6)

~~~
technomalogical
It looks like the lectures at ACM go all the way back to 1966 as well, thanks
for the link!

